# Both... and



## Deboratheo

Is it possible to use these conjunctions in the negative form? For example :Both Julie and I are not working these days.


----------



## JoseVerde

I think you could, but I believe you'd more likely hear the construction "Neither Julie nor I"  or "neither of us" or simply not  using the both all together.


----------



## helsinki

I agree with Jose Verde (neither...nor...)

Not sure I would use both... and... with a negative verb phrase myself. 

h


----------



## Deboratheo

Thanks guys!!


----------



## jozhinya

Please tell me how the expression "both … and …" sounds in Português? For example " I like both dance and sing"


----------



## nick1990

A e B
tanto A como B
tanto A quanto B
de A e também de B


----------



## jozhinya

nicolai.rostov said:


> A e B
> tanto A como B
> tanto A quanto B
> de A e também de B



Thank you. So it will be: Eu gosto tanto de dançar como de cantar?
Do you happen to know if the same is in EP?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, it can be: eu gosto tanto de dançar quanto/ como de cantar.


----------



## machadinho

Acho que basta:
gosto de dançar *e* cantar.

Não há comparação envolvida.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Acho que basta:
> gosto de dançar *e* cantar.
> 
> Não há comparação envolvida.



Também acho que seja a melhor forma. Há outra alternativa que também não envolve comparação, '_Gosto quer de dançar quer de cantar_', mas  a sugestão do machadinho parece-me mais simples e mais elegante.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Carfer. Fiquei com uma dúvida. Achava que quer ... quer fosse usado só para alternativas (_either ... or_) não conjunções (_both ... and_). Usa-se para conjunções também?


----------



## Vanda

Depois que, impensadamente, respondi só o que foi perguntado, eu pensei que deveria ter colocado simplesmente ... disto e daquilo.. , mas eu tinha certeza que o pessoal não ia deixar passar em branco...e fiquei sossegada.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Obrigado, Carfer. Fiquei com uma dúvida. Achava que quer ... quer fosse usado só para alternativas (_either ... or_) não conjunções (_both ... and_). Usa-se para conjunções também?



_'Quer o Brasil quer a Argentina são países sul-americanos'_ - ambos são
_'Gosto quer de dançar quer de cantar_' - gosto de ambos
_'Quer o Manuel quer a Maria são meus amigos_' - ambos são
'Chora quer de dor, quer de saudade' (Dicionário Houaiss) -chora por ambos os motivos
'_O artigo abordava assuntos quer políticos quer sociais._' (dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa) - abordava ambos
_'O problema para a Polícia é a presença externa, quer de grupos oriundos de várias cidades espanholas, quer de grupos oriundos do estrangeiro_' (João Andrade Peres e Telmo Móia, Áreas Críticas da Língua Portuguesa, Lisboa, Editorial Caminho, 2003, pág. 443) - ambos os grupos são problema
(os três últimos exemplos provêm do Ciberdúvidas)

As alternativas são locuções conjuntivas. '_Quer... quer_' não pressupõe exclusão ou escolha de um dos termos em detrimento do outro.


----------



## machadinho

E não é que é verdade? Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Carfer.


----------



## jozhinya

Muito obrigada pelas explicações! 

It seems that I did not give context enough. I meant "I like dancing as much as (in the same degree) I like singing"

I am not sure if just "A e B" is a sufficient form for what I wanted express. 

So what is the most appropriate? 

- _Gosto quer de dançar quer de cantar_

ou 

- _Gosto tanto de dançar quanto/ como de cantar_


Or both versions are acceptable and mean the same?


----------



## Carfer

Se tiver de deixar claro que ambas se igualam no gosto, '_tanto A como/quanto B..._' é preferível a '_quer A quer B_«, claro, mas esse não é o caso de '_both A and B_'.


----------



## jozhinya

Carfer said:


> Se tiver de deixar claro que ambas se igualam no gosto, '_tanto A como/quanto B..._' é preferível a '_quer A quer B_«, claro, mas esse não é o caso de '_both A and B_'.


Muito obrigada!


----------



## machadinho

Um dúvida minha que sempre tive: faz diferença a posição do tanto?

gosto *tanto* de dançar *quanto* de cantar
gosto de dançar *tanto quanto* de cantar

Sempre tive a impressão de que a segunda estabelece uma equivalência mais forte, mas não tenho certeza.

Variantes mais comuns na língua falada:

gosto de dançar e cantar *o mesmo tanto*
gosto *do mesmo jeito* de dançar e de cantar 
gosto *igualmente* de dançar e de cantar


----------



## jozhinya

*machadinho*, obrigada. Variantes na língua falada são úteis também.


----------

